# Auto trail Delaware



## Jo S (Jul 23, 2016)

Looking to buy a Delaware but it's a bigger outfit than my current Navajo. It is 7.9 meters long
Anyone had any problems booking onto campsites with a motorhome of this size
Specifically caravan club, camping and caravan club and Tranquil sites
Many thanks
Need to know prior to parting with my cash
Jo S


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll be fine. It's no more than medium sized.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF Jo S, It's a pretty standard size these days, our last two have been in that sort of range.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I didn't welcome , I didn't notice it was your first post. Kev tipped me off.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Both clubs mentioned accept motorhomes up to 8m without prior notice required.

cabby


----------



## Jo S (Jul 23, 2016)

erneboy said:


> You'll be fine. It's no more than medium sized.


Thank you
It's just that I was unable to book onto a camp site in Devon on line. It came up that any unit over 25feet I had to phone and would not be able to book online
It just set me thinking


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jo S said:


> Thank you
> It's just that I was unable to book onto a camp site in Devon on line. It came up that any unit over 25feet I had to phone and would not be able to book online
> It just set me thinking


It may be that they have some spaces which might be too short, best to ring anyway I think, I hate online booking for anything.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be wondering just how cramped anywhere with a condition like that might be. Sounds like very small pitches.

I don't use sites unless it's completely unavoidable and that's mainly because some of them are so cramped that I feel as though we're being packed in like sardines in a tin.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Jo hi, and welcome to MHF. Both my MH's have been in excess of 8m, Autotrail Comanche and now the Burstner and apart from the odd very rare occasion we have never had a problem when booking into a site. Yes a phone call sometimes is necessary but I reckon you are going to be pretty safe with your proposed acquisition.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We had a Delaware for three years and never had a problem on sites or aires.
One thing to remember though is that there is a long overhang at the rear so be careful where there are steep cambers or slopes to go up. The skirt at the back is rather flimsy when it comes into contact with tarmac.
Just don't ask me how I know. :wink2::crying:


----------

